# Fahrtechniktour 09.05. Bad KH



## X-Präsi (30. April 2010)

Hallo und Tach allerseits,

wie beim Fahrtechniktraining in der Ziegelei angekündigt, findet die "Theorie von der Grünen Wiese" nun ihre Fortsetzung auf dem Trail. Was wäre da besser geeignet als Bad Kreuznach 

*Wann?* Sonntag, 09.05., *10* Uhr
*Wo?* Start ist auf dem Parkplatz am Trimmdichpfad auf dem Kuhberg
*Was?* Kleine Runde (35 Km / 900 Hm) fahrtechnisches Trailsurfen rund um Bad Kreuznach. Wir üben schnelle Kurven, Serpentinen, Absätze fahren, Anfahren/Absteigen am Berg bis es sitzt.
*Wer?* Jede(r), der mit mir oder mit Mathias beim Fahrtechniktraining das Fahren enger Kurven geübt hat. Max. Teilnehmerzahl: 12! 

Also bitte hier anmelden und bis 12 durchzählen!

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr und Rechnung. Es gelten die Teilnahmebedingungen des MTB-Club Beinhart. Es besteht Helmpflicht! Wer hat, sollte bitte mit Flachpedalen fahren (Ihr erinnert Euch an den Kurs?).


*Anfahrtbeschreibung:*
Mit Deutsche Bahn bis Hbf. Bad Kreuznach - dort Salinenstr. bis Kreuzung Rheingrafenstraße - dieser bergauf folgen bis zum Buswendehammer / Parkplatz

Mit dem Auto A 61 Abfahrt Bad Kreuznach - Ortsbeginn Kreuznach 1. Ampel links - Kreisel 3. Ausfahrt Richtung Bosenheim - Bosenheim links liegen lassen - Hackenheim 1. Einfahrt rechts rein - Straße bis Ende durchfahren - Hauptstr. rechts bergauf folgen - oben auf Kuppe links Richtung Tierheim - nach ca. 1,5 Km rechts Richtung Tierheim - Tierheim passieren - 200m danach links durch Buswendehammer auf Parkplatz fahren

*Hier noch die grobe Anschrift fürs Navi:*
Der Parkplatz befindet sich an der Ecke Rheingrafenstraße / Nelli-Schmithals-Str. .
Im Navi würde ich die Rheingrafenstr. 107 eingeben. Ist unmittelbar am Buswendehammer.
Hier der Link zur Karte:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...=16&iwloc=addr 
__________________


----------



## Jens77 (30. April 2010)

Nr.1-4

Hi Thomas!
Patrizia und ich sind dabei und bringen Michaela und Matthias mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. April 2010)

Dürfen Simone und ich auch teilnehmen, wenn wir nicht in der Ziegelei dabei waren? Wir haben mit Mathias schon um Eppstein herum das Fahren enger Kurven geübt.

Wenn ja, sind wir schon zu sechst.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. April 2010)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dürfen Simone und ich auch teilnehmen, wenn wir nicht in der Ziegelei dabei waren? Wir haben mit Mathias schon um Eppstein herum das Fahren enger Kurven geübt.
> 
> Wenn ja, sind wir schon zu sechst.



Wenn Ihr mir versprecht, ab und zu auch mal auf den Trail und nicht nur einander in die Augen zu schauen...


----------



## Arachne (30. April 2010)

oh, äh, oje, ich werd` das mal besprechen.... 








Klar!


----------



## Cynthia (30. April 2010)

#7 und #8 für Urs und Christina


----------



## Ruderbock (30. April 2010)

9


----------



## Bettina (30. April 2010)

10


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2010)

Nummer 11

Ist die Zugangsvoraussetzung auch erfüllt, wenn man mit dir schon mal in KH Fahrtechnik geübt hat? So zu 80mm Hardtail-Zeiten, also schon lange her


----------



## matthias2003 (30. April 2010)

#12

Ich habe noch nie mir Dir (Thomas) Fahrtechnik geübt und wollte das jetzt mal machen.
Ist das ok?

Matthias


----------



## prodigy (30. April 2010)

#13 Warteliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (30. April 2010)

#14 Warteliste


----------



## Carvolli (30. April 2010)

#15 Warteliste:kotz:


----------



## mathias (30. April 2010)

warteliste 16

Habe mit Mathias ganz doll geübt

Grüzi
Mathias


----------



## Bettina (30. April 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> warteliste 16



Um hier teilzunehmen brauchte es einen Urlaubstag. Sonst wäre ich ja nie um 15 Uhr aus dem Büro rausgewesen um mich anzumelden!  
Aber sag mal, du könntest ja mit deinen Fähigkeiten die mögliche Gruppengröße erweitern. Denn du bist ja Guide-tauglich 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## mathias (30. April 2010)

Hi Präsine,

das mit dem Urlaubstag stimmt.

Leider kenne ich mich in KH nicht so gut aus. Wenn aber eine(r) dabei wäre der den Weg kennt.................

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Ruderbock (30. April 2010)

Leider muss die 9 wieder absagen,
wiedereinmal Kreuznach ohne mich,
eigentlich schon Tradition
Euch viel Spass
Jens

...und prodigy auch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (30. April 2010)

Kenne den Weg nicht, war auch am Sonntag in der Ziegelei nicht dabei, hätte aber trotzdem größtes Interesse - also muß ein zweiter Guide/Techniktrainer her, oder!?
Grüsse, Frank


----------



## X-Präsi (30. April 2010)

den zweiten Techniktrainer hätten wir mit Mathias. Es fehlt an einem, der ihn zu den Übungsspots führt


----------



## lenkkopf (30. April 2010)

#17


----------



## speesu (1. Mai 2010)

18 + 19
Susi + Bonsai 

Bonsai kennt sich in KH ganz gut aus.


----------



## rumblestilz (1. Mai 2010)

Na dann spricht doch nix mehr gegen eine zweite Gruppe, oder!?  Wäre dabei! Frank (Nr. 20123)


----------



## prodigy (1. Mai 2010)

melde noch meinen Bruder Armin an, wir wären dann # 20, da Jens ja abgesagt hat.


----------



## sne4k (1. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne mich auf den Trails um KH (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) sehr gut aus, wenn Matthias für eine zweite Gruppe also noch einen Guide braucht stände ich zur Verfügung. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mathias (1. Mai 2010)

Mach ich gerne  Das wir bestimmt lustisch

Freu mich 
Mathias


----------



## Nicolai33 (1. Mai 2010)

Ja was soll ich sagen, ich kenne mich in KH auch sehr gut aus und würde wenn nötig auch zur Tourführung bereitstehen, ich bin aufjedenfall dann auch dabei ich wäre dann glaub ich Nr. 22

Gruß Sascha


----------



## rumblestilz (2. Mai 2010)

Und ich die 23 (nicht die 20123). Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (2. Mai 2010)

Eih subber. Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du, Mathias, diejenigen übernimmst, die sich ans Umsetzen rantasten wollen und bei mir die am besten aufgehoben sind, die erst mal sicher um die Serpentinen herum kommen wollen.


----------



## mathias (3. Mai 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Eih subber. Dann würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du, Mathias, diejenigen übernimmst, die sich ans Umsetzen rantasten wollen und bei mir die am besten aufgehoben sind, die erst mal sicher um die Serpentinen herum kommen wollen.



Oki. Bis Sonntag

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Sparcy (3. Mai 2010)

Mein Platz wird frei...


----------



## Darkwing (3. Mai 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Mein Platz wird frei...



Schnapp! Da ich das Gefühl habe, dass der Name "Mat(t)hias" hier stark unterrepräsentiert ist und ich an der Zielgelei erste Versuche bei Mathias mit "Umsetzen" machen durfte, melde ich mich für die Mathias-Gruppe an. 

Ich schätze, ich bin so ungefähr die #23.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Waldi76 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ich bin dann die 24 beim Matthias.

Bis Sonntag

ICh freu mich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Nicolai33 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich muss leider absagen, schade um die verpassten Trails in KH und das Treffen mit netten Leutz, beim nächsten mal wieder!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2010)

Mein Platz wird auch wieder frei.
Kleines Missgeschick (Platzwunde am Kopf) zwingt mich zu ein paar Tagen Pause


----------



## Elbambell (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mich zwar in der letzten Woche auch 2 mal richtig auf die Fres... gelegt, aber zum Glück hat es mich nicht ganz so schwer erwischt. 
Dann nehme ich mal die letzten 2 Plätze in Anspruch und komme mit einem Kumpel. 
Bis dänn,
Mario


----------



## Elbambell (8. Mai 2010)

Heyho,
Marc, Jonas (den noch niemand kennt) und ich fahren morgen um 8:24 von Mainz aus mit der Bahn. Mit dem Rheinlad-Pfalz-Ticket könnten noch 2 Personen mehr mitfahren. Schreibt mir doch bitte, falls noch jemand Interesse hat. Treffpunkt ist um 8 Uhr vor dem Haupteingang Mainz Hbf. 
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Hinweis noch:

sollte der für morgen Früh angesagte "leichte Regen" deutlich stärker ausfallen, werde ich hier (zumindest für meine "Gruppe ohne Umsetzen") spätestens um 8 Uhr eine Absage rein schreiben.

*Also bitte morgen Früh unbedingt noch mal hier rein schauen!*


----------



## mathias (8. Mai 2010)

So,so...

Also, wenn das Wetter wirklich morgen früh zu schlecht ist und Thomas absagt, werde ich auf Grund meiner langen Anfahrt auch absagen.

Alternativ würde ich kurzfristig eine "kleine Fahrtechniktour" in Eppstein anbieten. Hier wäre dann alles vom Cafe bis Trail kurzfristig möglich.

ABER wir sind Optimisten und machen einen (Anti)Regentanz

Also bis dene

Mathias


----------



## Carvolli (8. Mai 2010)

@ Mathias

Wenn Kreuznach abgesagt wird, bin ich in Eppstein dabei.

Gruß Olli


----------



## uwe50 (8. Mai 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> ABER wir sind Optimisten...



und hier die hochgerechneten Fakten


----------



## Elbambell (8. Mai 2010)

N'abend,
Marc, Jonas und ich fahren sicherlich. Es sind RegenSCHAUER angesagt, die sitzen wir zur Not ab und Technik lernt man nunmal unter widrigen Bedingungen am besten. 
Noch jemand fürs Bahnticket? 

Bis morgen!!! Dreckige Fahrräder sind erwünscht.


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2010)

Simone hat sich leider eine Erkältung eingefangen.  Ein Platz wird also zumindest frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (9. Mai 2010)

Morgen, habe gerade mit Thomas telefoniert. Auf Grund der Wetterlage wird die Tour abgesagt. Ist einfach zu schwierig im Regen auf den Trails zu üben.

Bei besserem Wetter gibt einen neuen Termin

Also, ich bin dann um 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof in Eppstein, wahrscheinlich im Cafè 

Schönen Sonntag
Mathias


----------



## Darkwing (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## matthias2003 (9. Mai 2010)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhh
sr

Da wünsche ich Euch viel Spass in Eppstein, ich komme nicht!
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Bettina (9. Mai 2010)

OK, dann mach ich mich an die Reinigung meiner Espressomaschine. Anstatt Cafe in Eppstein, nasse Trails in KH gibt es dann: Espresso in WI

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Carvolli (9. Mai 2010)

Morsche Mathias!

Meinst du das wird was mit dem Fahren?
Für e Käffche ist mir die Anfahrt e bissje weit. 

Gruß Olli


----------



## mathias (9. Mai 2010)

Denke es macht keinen Sinn Es regnet sich hier jetzt richtig ein.

Schade... Aber bald scheint wieder die Sonne

Schönen Sonntag
Mathias


----------



## Carvolli (9. Mai 2010)

Ich sag dann auch mal ab

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!!

Bis denne!


----------



## Elbambell (9. Mai 2010)

7 tapfere Frauen und Männer stehrn in diesem Moment am Parkplatz bereit zur Abfahrt.


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Mai 2010)

Elbambell schrieb:


> 7 tapfere Frauen und Männer stehrn in diesem Moment am Parkplatz bereit zur Abfahrt.



Schwimmt nicht zu weit raus!


----------



## Elbambell (9. Mai 2010)

Ein bisschen Regen, ein bisschen Sonne, zwischendurch 20° C, jede Menge Schlamm und jede Mange Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (9. Mai 2010)

Regen bei der Hinfahrt, Regen bei der Rueckfahrt jedenfalls teilweise und dazwischen perfektes Bikewetter....so soll es In Kreuznach sein, wenn man schoene Trails befahren und Spitzkehren ueben will. Hier die Gluecklichen bei der Uebung


----------



## mbonsai (9. Mai 2010)

unterwegs hatten wir dann noch mit ansteckenden Krankheiten zu tun


----------



## mbonsai (9. Mai 2010)

Diese Drei wollten noch den vorbeifahrenden Zug (200 m tiefer) erreichen, einer vergas seinen Schuh und den Handschuh


----------



## speesu (9. Mai 2010)

Ein super Biketag! Wir hatten alle viel Spaß und die merkwürdige Krankheit ist auch wieder weg.
Gruß Susi


----------



## Cynthia (9. Mai 2010)

speesu schrieb:


> Ein super Biketag! Wir hatten alle viel Spaß und die merkwürdige Krankheit ist auch wieder weg.
> Gruß Susi



 Stimmt 100-%ig!  Es war  !

Die für uns zu späte Absage eröffnete uns die Möglichkeit, bei fast leeren Trails zu üben, auch Trep-ep-ep-ep-ep-pen ...  

 Christina


----------

